# To Party or not to Party?...that is the question



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm feeling a bit bummed this year about Halloween. Not that I don't want to celebrate, it's the opposite in fact.

Last year, my party, for the first time in almost 8 years, was a bust. Hardly anyone showed up. It was a big let down. I vowed NO MORE PARTIES!

But here I am, 99 days til the big day, a new house, and I want to have a party soooo bad. I just know most of my friends are not into it, and sometimes I feel like they think they are obligated to come. Too bad I don't have more friends who are insanely crazy about it as I am. 

I guess I'll just live vicariously through you guys this year!


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. We just postponed/cancelled this year's party until next year, since at least 6 couples will be pregnant at the time. There was a lot of concern about some not being able to travel at that time, some worried about financing costumes/travel/etc with the baby coming, and some of the general lushes upset they wouldn't be able to drink like we always do...  It's killing me that we're not going to have one this year! I'm trying to at least get some others together that are local and CRAZY, that we can go out all dressed up for at least one night. Then, I'll have to work extra on the yard for the TOT's to satisfy my craving until next year...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I feel you for you RS. After all the big parties we had when we had the diner it seems like I go through withdrawel every holiday. Making this move clear across the country & not having any friends makes me pretty unhappy when it comes to planning parties. I've tried to invite the few people I have met out here over but no one is in to it here either. The happiest I had been in awhile was finding this forum that made my halloween days so much more fun & exciting. I mean these people really get with the program.

I even thought about riding around to find houses around here that are really decked out & just sending invitations to those families. But then we started discussing having a neighborhood pig roast a week before halloween & inviting some of the families that live around here. We would do it outside & have pumpkin carving contest & games for the kids & a costume contest, hayrides and such. That idea is still on the burner just not for this year. We have to get our candy business going a bit stronger & my health has to improve more before we could handle a big party like that again. Still the idea excites me.

Muf


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I totally understand which is why I made friends with everyone on my small block. If I can't get my regular friends to come (most of them live in the city and it's hassle for them to come), I can always invite the families on the block and relatives of course. Better than no one coming. Or you can always just fix up your house for Halloween and have some sort of Open House so you can get to know people in your neighborhood.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree with colmmoo! Since you are in a house, why not turn your party into a Halloween block party. Invite the neighbors! Decorate house and Yard. Start a new block tradition. Maybe inspire a block decorating contest...Nothing like getting everyone involved. 

I was hoping to be in my house by September, but not it'll be December. So I was afraid I was going to have to cancel my party. But I share a suite at work with a fellow that suggested we have a joint party at the Office. So I'm revamping my decorating ideas. I'll do something at my Apartment for TOT's and have the party the weekend before Halloween weekend. I can still get my dose of Halloween!!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Elza is right, and that's exactly what I do, except for the contest part (that's a good idea!). Everyone on my block knows to come over to our place for a Halloween party. : ) 

If you want your regular friends to come, you could say that you're having a housewarming party and would like to initiate the house with a Halloween party.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

There's no question about it... To PARTY - That is the Answer! Our early parties were simple. Very few decorations and only about 10 people. By 2000, we were starting to get a little more into decorating, and we had a few more people show up. By 2005, we were decorating the entire house, including the walls and ceiling, and averaging 50 - 60 guests. In 2006 we built our first facade (in addition to all of the inside decorating AND a 7-room haunted garage), and our attendance doubled, jumping to 120. Last year we built the PIRATE SHIP FACADE (for sale), and had 140 people show up. It would seem that the more effort you put into your invitations (ours are now a 6-page newsletter), food, decorations, facade, etc, the more people you will get to show up. I guess it's true... "If You Build It, They Will Come".

PS: Last year's 140 people included 15 staff: 2 hosts, 4 co-hosts, 3 bartenders, 1 food passer, 1 psychic, 2 assistants to the psychic, and 2 photographers. We also had 2 babysitters next door with 7 of our guests' kids, so technically, our total count was 149 people.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

LV Scott T said:


> Last year's 140 people included 15 staff: 2 hosts, 4 co-hosts, 3 bartenders, 1 food passer, 1 psychic, 2 assistants to the psychic, and 2 photographers. We also had 2 babysitters next door with 7 of our guests' kids, so technically, our total count was 149 people.


Wow LV Scott! Dare I ask what your budget is for the party? I would love to hire some servers and possibly a bartender, but until I don't have to pay for daycare any more, that is definitely out of the question! Also, how long does it take you to set up for your party?

RedSonja - Definitely PARTY! Invite everyone you know and you will be suprised at who show's up!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We are gonna be a little bigger this year with our haunt, & after last year we definately realize that we need some additional help this season.....but yes once again, no one to come to the parties & no one to help with the haunt. SO one day at the beauty shop I asked the girls if they knew any of them "Red Hat Society" babes....their motto is to "Just have fun!". So I thought of contacting them & seeing if any of them are into Halloween & would like to come & help us. There is quite a few chapters of them here in my area.

If we pull off all we have planned for this season I will need about 6-7 people to help us. So the gals at the beauty shop gave me a name of a red hat gal & I'm gonna call her to see if they are interested in helping us. Last year we had a rough time trying to pull it off ourselves, as I mentioned before there was 2 of us & our neighbors 8yr.old son who was a tremendous help in keeping the fog machine going & making sure the music outside kept playing.

I think the block party is a great idea. Ghostess of the web site "The Dead End" does a neighborhood party & in her party pictures the house looks loaded with people who all have big smiles on their faces. At least with a block party you have a chance of SOME people showing up. 

Besides I'll never be able to have a cookie exchange party for Christmas unless I can round up some interested women when we all get together at Halloween!!lol Maybe I should run an ad stating...."Seriously Looking for Friends to Party!" lol

the Muffster


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the open house is a great idea and so is the block party. Good neighbors will prob. get involved quite a bit even if they do the stuff that's not directly related to Halloween, which leaves the decorating to you along with activities.

At our party last year, we did not have any help other than some family members helping out at the actual party. We prob. had 50 or so guests last year total including the kids (our party is for all ages). I'm already saving for hiring some help this year... I figure 1 cook for the grill, 1 bartender, 1 photographer (going to try to get either "amateur" or maybe someone from the high school photo club), and 2 "helpers". I'm **hoping** I can get each person for around $ 50.00 - who knows, I may be way off. 

But I say PARTY ON! You only live once so whatever you do, do it up good!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm moving into the city this upcoming month. I have a couple friends in the area. It's near my college. I'm going to Party most definitely. Even if it's like, 5 people, you can still have fun!

Most definitely party . And if no one shows up, then more food and candy for you!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the open house idea. I find that many people don't want to commit to an entire evening and are more likely to stop by if you keep it casual. "I'm holding a Halloween open house - stop by and grab a bite and a beer - anytime between 6:30 p.m. and 11:00 p.m." I did that one year and most people that dropped by ended up staying the whole time. If you want something more structured with games, contests, etc. maybe the block party idea would be best. In any event, I say party!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

HallowSkeen said:


> Wow LV Scott! Dare I ask what your budget is for the party? I would love to hire some servers and possibly a bartender, but until I don't have to pay for daycare any more, that is definitely out of the question! Also, how long does it take you to set up for your party?


Lately, we've been spending $2000 - $3000 each year, but a lot of that is spread out over several months (costumes, decorations, the facade, haunted house, food, drinks, etc). As far as the paid staff, the Babysitters get $10 per kid (split between them), the Psychic gets $80/hour, the Assistants to the Psychic get psychic ticket sales revenue MINUS the psychic's fee (so if they hustle and keep the people moving in and out, they can make $20/hour), the bartenders get $50 (split between them) PLUS tips (usually around $50-$60), and the photographers get $50 each. And, of course, they ALL get to eat & drink for free.

I usually start updating files (haunted house design, facade design, decoration theme, timeline, guest lists, prop list, shopping lists, etc) in June. We build up steam from July to September, and hit overdrive by mid-October. The Tuesday - Friday before the party I take off work to conduct the final transformation.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Muffy, sorry to hear that you are having health problems, I hope you feel better girl!! I have seen your web site and and your candy looks damn good, it makes my mouth water!!

I blew a lot of money last year and I was terrified that no one would show up. I would say half the people I invited showed, but I put on my invitation that people could feel free to bring up to 3 people with them and it worked out great. Almost everyone brought a guest and I made some new friends which came to my lastest toga party. It's a great way to get to know new people, get some variety and you'll find that alot of people love Halloween just like you!! 2 of my friends want to give me money this year to pitch in. (I am just planning a party for my friend this year instead of having my own, couldn't afford it, but it's like having my own just the same she puts me in charge of everything I just don't have to pay for it!)

I also like to idea of the babysitter and last year I had 3 friends, 1 bro in law, a mom and a sister helping me, I also paid my friends 18 year old brother to work (he's a great kid) and that worked out great!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I kinda like the block party idea. Altho, most of the people in my new neighborhood are families, while we're kidless (unless you count the dog & cat!). We've already met a few of the neighbors, so if we did do something, they would definitely be invited. I guess I have to think about it, talk to my SO and see what he thinks. I'm sure he'd be all about it. He usually wants whatever makes me happy. 

At the very least, maybe we'd do a more intimate Halloween cocktail party and then go out afterwards. Anyone ever do a H-ween cocktail party?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

At the very least, maybe we'd do a more intimate Halloween cocktail party and then go out afterwards. Anyone ever do a H-ween cocktail party?[/QUOTE]

No, I never have, but it would be the BOMB!! All elegantly dressed in black, maybe with interesting masks, different black and red cocktails with eyeball icecubes, interesting munchies, lots of cool dark music like Midnight Syndicate, I can just see it. Wouldn't it be so much fun???


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> I kinda like the block party idea. Altho, most of the people in my new neighborhood are families, while we're kidless (unless you count the dog & cat!). We've already met a few of the neighbors, so if we did do something, they would definitely be invited. I guess I have to think about it, talk to my SO and see what he thinks. I'm sure he'd be all about it. He usually wants whatever makes me happy.
> 
> At the very least, maybe we'd do a more intimate Halloween cocktail party and then go out afterwards. Anyone ever do a H-ween cocktail party?


You and your SO sound like me and my DH. We are the only couple on the block without kids. Believe me, if you throw a good party, the neighbors will attend every year, and the kids will have great Halloween memories too. It's really one of the reasons why I host the party, not only because I love Halloween, but because I want to instill the love of Halloween in the kids (future Halloweenforum members!).


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Colmmoo, the kids are the biggest reason I do our party. I love to see them in their costumes and I like to see how creative they are. Scaring the beegeezees out of the older ones is the icing on the cake. And I need future Halloween addicts like me who can handle my party or haunt when I get to old to do it. Gotta carry on the legacy of being the lunatic in the family.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

RS I just spent sometime looking for you but had no luck....some one on here had a halloween cocktail party but I could not find the thread. I typed in "Cocktail Parties" in the search engine but did not have time to read thru them all. I would think for a cocktail party you would have a good variety of appetizers & a really good & creative person to mix drinks. I think the person that had that cocktail party on here had a sit down dinner tho, I can't remember. I'm sure everybody would have ideas to help you. Any idea of how many people? I remember she was having a higher priced meal so she invited less people & made it very classy. I think I also remember her saying something about people not coming to their party so she was going to only have the couples come that were more into it. Also they too were going to come dressed in black & white.

Tallula....thank you for your concern about my health & that you liked the way the candies looked!! It makes me want to cry that you are not having a party this year Tallula, you already know what a huge fan I am your parties. Its hard this year for anybody to have parties especially with the price of groceries what they are & especially what you do. I hope your friend turns that whole thing over to you & make sure you take pictures for us!

Man I sure wish we all lived a lot closer to each other instead of being spread out all over the country!

the Muffster


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think we've been pretty lucky with our parties.
We have a small group of good friends who come every year. As a matter of fact, 3 of them will be getting 'die hard' awards this year for not missing a single party.
Plus every year we pick up one or two newbies. Mostly from the different places I work.
Thinking back....3 from the school where I worked, 1 from the activity center where I worked (she is too cool for words and is totally addicted now), and last year a coworker from ambulant care.
This year I work at 2 different locations....so, a whole new crop to choose from. One of my new coworkers is a gothic type and has already said she wants to help and be an actor.
Oh and I also met a group of 'american democrats abroad' recently. Perhaps a few of them will come as well.

To be honest, I think most of the people come to see what we've made. They think Pieter is totally crazy for doing all he does for one night. So, its curiousity that keeps them coming and keeps us busy doing bigger and better each year.

MsM


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

The attendees vary every year. Last year I had a "drop in" Halloween party like others have mentioned, and it worked pretty well. I like the idea of getting to know your neighbours and inviting them, but what about another alternative: downsizing. Choose your closest friends and/or the ones you are pretty sure authentically like being with you for the holiday, and throw an elaborate Halloween dinner party for the small gathering. This way, you can still go hogwild for Halloween, and instead of splurging on lots of stuff for people who aren't nuts about it, you get to spoil (even end up spending less with more to show) those who will truly appreciate it.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh, I've always liked the idea of a Halloween dinner party!.....maybe this is the year to do it! hmmmm.....


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Party ON!*

I love the block party idea. You can even drop some invites in neighbour's mailboxes ahead of time and invite them to stop by for some blood punch or spider cookies. That way, if it's a bust, you can just shut the door and say the party is over, but if it's wonderful, you can keep going, hopefully making new friends and planning your new, more FUN guest roster for next year! Invite them to bring their children trick or treating at your place for a safe Halloween and stock up on the candy! haha


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We've had 2 parties so far, this Halloween will be our third. We know some of our neighbors and invited almost all our block to the first party, but only 2 neighbors showed up. Last year, our next door neighbors came but none of the rest we invited. I'm going to invite the whole block again and hope more show up. One neighbor has a small child and doesn't drink, so I think they tend to shy away from the party. We tend to have a lot of booze. Even if no neighbors come, it's a way of letting them know, hey we're having a party so don't be alarmed by all the loud music and stuff.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I found that sometimes taking a year off makes a difference with lack luster friends and famiily. When I reveal that I WILL NOT have a party this year because we too are moving I hear moans and groans of the disappointed. That makes me feel better and I channel it for next year's bash. This year I am not doing the all out adult party, but instead doing a kid party which my daughter has been begging for. Bleck. Anyhow she's on the spooky side like me so her friends better have a backbone!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

We've had a kiddo party for the past two years, but after much discussion and consideration, my daughter and I have decided to not hold one this year. What with Halloween being on a Friday, we would much rather go all out on our decor and hanging around the house to spook our own TOT's.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Muffy said:


> RS I just spent sometime looking for you but had no luck....some one on here had a halloween cocktail party but I could not find the thread. I typed in "Cocktail Parties" in the search engine but did not have time to read thru them all. I would think for a cocktail party you would have a good variety of appetizers & a really good & creative person to mix drinks. I think the person that had that cocktail party on here had a sit down dinner tho, I can't remember. I'm sure everybody would have ideas to help you. Any idea of how many people? I remember she was having a higher priced meal so she invited less people & made it very classy. I think I also remember her saying something about people not coming to their party so she was going to only have the couples come that were more into it. Also they too were going to come dressed in black & white.
> 
> Tallula....thank you for your concern about my health & that you liked the way the candies looked!! It makes me want to cry that you are not having a party this year Tallula, you already know what a huge fan I am your parties. Its hard this year for anybody to have parties especially with the price of groceries what they are & especially what you do. I hope your friend turns that whole thing over to you & make sure you take pictures for us!
> Man I sure wish we all lived a lot closer to each other instead of being spread out all over the country!
> the Muffster


I remember that thread, too. I think it was tailored after the Martha S. party idea. Very classy and elegant with Halloween themed food. You don't have to make as much as for an army and spend your time and effort on decorating the house. That would be a sit down dinner, a cocktail party would be different with appetizers and aperitifs and could be twice that number, but either are a great alternative. 
Which is exactly what I would suggest to do if not a block party (which would be the beginning of the snowball to making your neighborhood totally into Halloween!) for the dinner only invite 6 to 8 people. Good friends that you know would appreciate the Halloween festivities and find it an honor to have been chosen. Trust me, those other friends will be upset that you didn't have a big party and begging for one for next year! (Mine are! I had to cancel last year's because I had surgery on the 25th, talk about the ninth hour! )

But if nothing else, dress up and go out to some local bar contest party and have fun!

And Muffy, I didn't know you haven't been well!
 
I know you will be fine, hopefully soon! Will you be able to ship those luscious delights? 
Yummm!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I will do the cocktail thing this year. Usually there is a big street festival here in Dallas the weekend before H-ween, so I think I'll invite close friends over for a few good spirits and then taxi it out to the street. It ought to be fun, but still low key!

I'll leave the major decorating for THE BIG DAY so that the trick or treaters can enjoy it!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I remember that thread, too. I think it was tailored after the Martha S. party idea. Very classy and elegant with Halloween themed food. You don't have to make as much as for an army and spend your time and effort on decorating the house. That would be a sit down dinner, a cocktail party would be different with appetizers and aperitifs and could be twice that number, but either are a great alternative.
> Which is exactly what I would suggest to do if not a block party (which would be the beginning of the snowball to making your neighborhood totally into Halloween!) for the dinner only invite 6 to 8 people. Good friends that you know would appreciate the Halloween festivities and find it an honor to have been chosen. Trust me, those other friends will be upset that you didn't have a big party and begging for one for next year! (Mine are! I had to cancel last year's because I had surgery on the 25th, talk about the ninth hour! )
> 
> But if nothing else, dress up and go out to some local bar contest party and have fun!
> ...


 Oh its far worse Ishwitch!! We Delievr to our accounts!! lol But yes thank you I'm just trying to get use to all this...no fun when the health goes bad

Muf


----------

